# Dual Monitor mit Intel Mobile :(

## JKRock

Hallo,

 ich möchte gerne neben des Bildschirm meines Laptops auch eine Ausgabe auf einen TFT erzeugen (am besten im Clone-Modus).

Ich weiss diese Frage ist nicht neu! Aber ich kriege es mit meiner Intel Mobile Lösung nicht hin und weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll   :Sad: 

meine lspci -v ausgabe:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at fc100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

```

so sah meine alte xorg.conf aus:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

..

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "dc00"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

so nach etlichem rumprobieren meine neue:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option        "XkbModel" "pc102"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   #Option       "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option        "XkbRules" "xorg" 

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

   Section "Device"

       Identifier   "Configured Video Device"

   #added from old xorg.conf

   #Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   #################

    EndSection

    

    Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Configured Monitor"

   #added from old xorg.conf

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "dc00"

   #################

    EndSection

    

    Section "Screen"

       Identifier   "Default Screen"

       Monitor      "Configured Monitor"

       Device      "Configured Video Device"

    

       SubSection "Display"

          Depth   24

          Virtual   2560   1050

          Modes      "1280x960@60"   "1280x1024@60"   "1152x864@75"   "1400x1050@60"   "1024x768@43"   "1024x768@60"   "1024x768@70"   "1024x768@75"   "1024x768@85"   "832x624@75"   "800x600@60"   "800x600@85"   "800x600@75"   "800x600@72"   "800x600@56"   "640x480@85"   "640x480@75"   "640x480@72"   "640x480@60"

       EndSubSection

    EndSection

    

    Section "device" # 

       Identifier   "device1"

       Boardname   "intel"

       Busid      "PCI:0:2:0"

       Driver      "intel"

       Screen   1

       Option "TwinView" "1"

       Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP, CRT"

       Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP, CRT"

       Option "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP LeftOf CRT"

       Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"

       Option "UseEdidFreqs" "1"

       Option "Metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024, DFP-0: 1680x1050"

       Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-82"

       Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-76"

    EndSection

    

    Section "screen" # 

       Identifier   "screen0"

   #added from old xorg.conf

   Device     "Configured Video Device"

   #################

       #Device      "device1"

       Defaultdepth   24

       Monitor      "Configured Monitor"

   #Monitor      "monitor1"

       SubSection "Display"

          Depth   24

          Modes      "1280x1024@60"   "1280x960@60"   "1024x768@60"   "800x600@60"   "800x600@56"   "640x480@60"

       EndSubSection

    EndSection

    Section "monitor" # 

       Identifier   "monitor1"

       Vendorname   "Generic LCD Display"

       Modelname   "LCD Panel 1280x1024"

       Horizsync   31.5-64.0

       Vertrefresh   56.0 - 65.0

      modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync

      modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

      modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

      modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync

      modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync

      modeline  "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

      Gamma   1.0

   EndSection

```

auch mit der neuen bekomme ich nur meinen laptop-bildschirm zum anzeigen...

Was soll ich bloss tun?!   :Crying or Very sad: 

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

mit xrandr -q bekomme ich folgende Werte:

```

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280

VGA connected (normal left inverted right)

   1280x1024      60.0 +   75.0     59.9  

   1280x960       59.9  

   1152x864       75.0     74.8  

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 331mm x 207mm

   1280x800       59.9*+

   1024x768       60.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        59.9  

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right)

```

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto
```

 lässt den angeschlossenen Monitor nicht mal zucken...   :Sad: 

----------

## JKRock

habe jetzt bemerkt,dass ich mit der neuen xorg.conf, wenn von anfang an der zweite Bildschirm schon angeschlossen ist, die bootmeldungen auf diesen angzeigt werden! Die Ausgaben vom xserver landen aber weiterhin nur auf dem laptop und der zweite Bildschirm bleibt dann schwarz...

----------

## Vortex375

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto
```

Probier das nochmal mit deiner alten xorg.conf. 

Da sollte sowieso so wenig wie möglich drinstehen. Besonders, wenn der Treiber XRandR 1.2 unterstützt.

 *Quote:*   

> habe jetzt bemerkt,dass ich mit der neuen xorg.conf, wenn von anfang an der zweite Bildschirm schon angeschlossen ist, die bootmeldungen auf diesen angzeigt werden!

 

Das kann nicht mit der xorg.conf zusammenhängen. Verwendest du für den Textmodus einen Framebuffer-Treiber? Möglicherweise gibt es dort einen Konflikt. Ich würde testweise den Framebuffer-Support im Kernel abschalten, wenn es sonst nicht geht.

----------

## JKRock

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xrandr --output LVDS --auto
> ```
> ...

 

Werde ich gleich testen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   habe jetzt bemerkt,dass ich mit der neuen xorg.conf, wenn von anfang an der zweite Bildschirm schon angeschlossen ist, die bootmeldungen auf diesen angzeigt werden! 
> 
> Das kann nicht mit der xorg.conf zusammenhängen. Verwendest du für den Textmodus einen Framebuffer-Treiber? Möglicherweise gibt es dort einen Konflikt. Ich würde testweise den Framebuffer-Support im Kernel abschalten, wenn es sonst nicht geht.

 

ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich einen Framebuffer-Treiber benutze, wo finde ich den im Kernel?

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

also:

 xrandr --output LVDS --auto  mit alter xorg.conf -> tut sich nichts...

zu Framebuffer-Treiber: kann es sein, dass am anfang während des bootens ein pinguin oben links erscheinen muss wenn der treiber aktiv ist?

Bei mir ist kein pinguin zu sehen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> also:
> 
>  xrandr --output LVDS --auto  mit alter xorg.conf -> tut sich nichts...
> 
> zu Framebuffer-Treiber: kann es sein, dass am anfang während des bootens ein pinguin oben links erscheinen muss wenn der treiber aktiv ist?
> ...

 

Nicht zwangsläufig. Der Pinguin ist noch ein Extra.

Du müsstest dann aber eine bessere Auflösung beim Booten/später in der Konsole haben.

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

Aber ist es schon klar das LVDS der interne Bildschirm ist?

Py

----------

## JKRock

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ist es schon klar das LVDS der interne Bildschirm ist?

 

ja, 

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto
```

 auszuführen war ein tipp von Vortex375, auf die gefahr hin, dass das vielleicht ein tippfehler war habe ich

auch 

```
xrandr --output VGA --auto
```

 ausprobiert - selbes nichtssagendes ergebnis   :Sad: 

wie kann man den schnell nachschauen ob framebuffer-treiber aktiv?

gruß JKRock

----------

## Ampheus

Ich habe es gerade einmal bei mir ausprobiert und es funktioniert wie folgt ohne Probleme:

xorg.conf: nicht vorhanden

randr: 1.2.3

generell system ist ~x86

Danach habe ich einfach unter Systemsettings->Display VGA eingeschaltet und alles funktionierte direkt (KDE4).

----------

## JKRock

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe es gerade einmal bei mir ausprobiert und es funktioniert wie folgt ohne Probleme:
> 
> xorg.conf: nicht vorhanden
> ...

 

wie? der x-server braucht nicht zwingend eine xorg.conf ? Wenn alles vollautomatisch klappt, warum soll man sich dann eine einrichten?

Mit "randr: 1.2.3 " meinst du xrandr version 1.2.3, oder? Ich habe bisher nur mit version 1.2.2 gearbeitet, ich werde es also auch mit v 1.2.3 versuchen.

 *Quote:*   

> Danach habe ich einfach unter Systemsettings->Display VGA eingeschaltet und alles funktionierte direkt (KDE4).

 

gut, so etwas habe ich zurzeit nicht in meiner fluxbox-konfiguration...

gruß JKRock

----------

## astaecker

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> wie? der x-server braucht nicht zwingend eine xorg.conf ? Wenn alles vollautomatisch klappt, warum soll man sich dann eine einrichten?

 

Bei aktuellen X-Servern braucht man keine xorg.conf mehr, da für alles Standardwerte angenommen werden. Will man allerdings andere Werte als die Standardwerte setzen, muss man dies noch in der xorg.conf machen.

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Danach habe ich einfach unter Systemsettings->Display VGA eingeschaltet und alles funktionierte direkt (KDE4). 
> 
> gut, so etwas habe ich zurzeit nicht in meiner fluxbox-konfiguration...

 

Das KDE Programm ist nur eine GUI für xrandr. Daher verpasst du nichts, wenn du xrandr verwendest.

----------

## JKRock

So!

 Habe xrandr version 1.2.3 ausprobiert - erstmal gleiches ergebnis...

War dann wütend auf den tft und hab drauf eingeschlagen - und voila: es klappt!  :Very Happy: 

Es gibt wohl einen Schalter am tft, der zwischen den verschiedenen signalen schaltet (kA wie die anschlüsse heißen, aber bisher hatte ich den tft mit den

moderneren kabel am desktop angeschlossen...)

also: shame on me!   :Embarassed: 

mit xrandr --output VGA --auto wird aber dummerweise auch die auflösung des laptop-displays vergrößert, ein teil des desktops verbleibt also im virtuellen Bereich um gleichzuziehen mit dem tft...

Werde gleich mal andere parameter testen...

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

So ganz finde ich mich damit nicht zurecht...

Ich teste nämlich z.B. wie folgt:

```
xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024 --pos 0x0 --output LVSD --mode 1280x1024 --pos 0x998
```

Das Problem ist, dass egal welche Auflösungsparameter ich ändere 

--output VGA --mode 1280x1024 oder

--output LVSD --mode 1280x1024

-jedesmal flackert nur der tft, wobei die gerade die erste auflösung nahe dem VGA wirklich die Auflösung des tft ändert.

Bei der zweiten Auflösung nahe dem LVSD ändert sich seltsamerweise nichts...

Das ist ärgerlich, denn mit dem allerersten Aufruf von xrandr habe ich ja die auflösung beim laptop so ungünstig geändert, dass die untere sidebar (oder wie dass auch heißt...) nicht mehr im bild ist.

Desweiteren habe ich bei großer Auflösung auf dem tft noch einen schwarzen Rand...

alles sehr suboptimal...   :Confused: 

gruß JKRock

----------

